
Near Perfect Variance Suggests China's Infected Numbers Are Fake - joshuafkon
https://www.barrons.com/articles/chinas-economic-data-have-always-raised-questions-its-coronavirus-numbers-do-too-51581622840
======
joshuafkon
Archive Link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200214010037/https://www.barro...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200214010037/https://www.barrons.com/articles/chinas-
economic-data-have-always-raised-questions-its-coronavirus-numbers-do-
too-51581622840)

